# detox shake, brand: "ready clean" ive used it and it worked



## Budking (Jun 6, 2009)

Brand: Ready Clean
Detox Shake;fruit punch flavor;red in color

ive used it 2 times in my life and i followed the directions and it worked.    i dint smoke the day before and drank it the morning of. filled the bottle up with water, pissed 2 time at my house and then took the test about 2 hours after drinking.......and passed and im a stoner that smokes daily!!

So i need others opinions that have used this product...

my roomates gettin a job i told him to use that specifically and he is unsure.

are there other people out there that have used it with success or failure???

P.S. if u failed and u didnt use it properly(the way i explained)
        we dont want to hear it


----------



## DontPoutDrinkAStout (Jul 7, 2009)

Budking said:
			
		

> Brand: Ready Clean
> Detox Shake;fruit punch flavor;red in color
> 
> ive used it 2 times in my life and i followed the directions and it worked.    i dint smoke the day before and drank it the morning of. filled the bottle up with water, pissed 2 time at my house and then took the test about 2 hours after drinking.......and passed and im a stoner that smokes daily!!
> ...


I've used variants of this stuff many times before with great results.

Here's the plan that has worked for me; basically, imagine your bladder filled with THC-infused pee. The point of the drink is to replace the THC filled urine with detox-filled urine.

First off, I recommend not smoking for as many days as possible before testing, but two days is the bare minimum. This is not a random test backup plan. You gotta plan with this stuff.

Test day, drink this stuff two to three hours before testing. I've always drank it _while _I was peeing to avoid any THC urine to build back up in my bladder. Drink while you piss, then immediately fill the bottle back up and slam it again. You can do this as many times as you want, the more the better, but I recommend using the same bottle. 

Now you should be good for the test. Like I said, I've used these drinks several times before and never had a problem. 

NOTE: Save the label on the bottle; if the drink fails, they usually have a 200% guarantee, so at least you can get some money out of the fail.

Good luck, guys!


----------



## zipflip (Jul 7, 2009)

i use to use  a drink called "royal flush" by company "STAT" faithfully and if used correctly most if not all them detox drinks work but remember there more details than wats listed on the bottles to abide by if usin to flush for drug testing. 
  google it first before usin would be my best advice man.
 like i said theres more to it than wats listed on the bottle.


----------



## Mr Ecstasy (Sep 9, 2009)

i have a a drink called "test pure" haven't used it yet, waiting for my Probation officer to contact me for a piss test. he hasn't checked up on me for 3 months 

But i heard that drink gives gud results.


----------

